# Frage an den Techniker.....



## Olli.P (27. Feb. 2007)

Hi Joachim,

damit auch alle was davon haben und auch ihren Senf dazu geben können:

Über den Benutzernamen kann man in Profil alle Beiträge und erstellten Themen suchen......

Kann man da auch noch einen Link zum Persönlichen Album einfügen????

Ist das viel Arbeit?????


----------



## Joachim (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Frage an den Techniker.....*

Versteh ich dich recht - du willst, wenn du auf den Namen eines Benutzers klickst, das du in dessen persönlichem Album landest?


----------



## Steingarnele (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Frage an den Techniker.....*

Hi Olaf,

schaust du im profil oben rechts: Meine Bilder/ Mein Album.


----------



## kwoddel (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Frage an den Techniker.....*

SEHR GUTE IDEE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olli.P (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Frage an den Techniker.....*

Hi,

@ Joachim:

Jipp


@ Matze:

Upps da hab ich noch gar nicht drauf geachtet......
ist wohl irgendwie zuweit ausserhalb................

Hab wohl immer zu schnell die Seite nach unten gescrollt........


----------



## Joachim (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Frage an den Techniker.....*

So, hab mal etwas gespielt - wenn ihr in irgendeinem Beitrag im Forum oberhalb des Avatars des Beitragschreibers auf dessen Usernamen mit der linken Maustaste klickt, erscheint ja ein kleines Menü. 
Da hab ich jetzt noch nen Link zur jeweiligen Galerie des Users eingefügt.

Ihr müsst also nicht mehr den Umweg, über die Profil-Seite gehen, so wie Matze es beschrieben hat. Wir sind doch alle etwas klickfaul ...  

Würd mich über Feedback freuen.


----------



## Olli.P (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Frage an den Techniker.....*

*

 @Joachim

*1  


so geht's auchdanke, danke, danke


----------



## Joachim (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Frage an den Techniker.....*

Büdde, Büdde - dafür ist der Hausmeister ja da


----------



## Frank (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Frage an den Techniker.....*

Unser Dechnigger,

dat hatter aba mal wieda schä gemacht. 1


----------



## Joachim (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Frage an den Techniker.....*

... nich waa


----------



## Thomas_H (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Frage an den Techniker.....*

So;- und jetzt kommt der Mecker :nase: 

Ich habe auf einige User mal draufgeklickt;- aber keiner hat seine Bilder sortiert, bzw. sein Album angelegt


----------



## Olli.P (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Frage an den Techniker.....*

Hi Thomas,

das liecht nich ann User, sondern am System, das zeigt immer das zuletzt hochgeladene Bild zuerst.......

Ich finde auch das müsste mal geändert werden.............


----------



## Thomas_H (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Frage an den Techniker.....*

Hallo Olaf,

nachdem ich heute so viel von dir gelernt habe  

Zeig mir doch mal, wie man daraus eine Umfrage macht


----------



## Joachim (28. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Frage an den Techniker.....*

Vielleicht ists zu früh - abba ich versteh euch nicht ganz...

Wenn ein User keine persönliche Galerie angelegt hat, kann man sie sich auch nicht anschaun. Der Link wird aber trotzdem generiert. Vielleicht schau ich mal die Tage, ob man da noch ne Abfrage einbauen kann...

Die Sortierung der Bilder kann man am unteren Ende des Bildschirmes, wenn man in der Galerie drin ist, regeln - setzt jedoch voraus, das die Bilder "sinnvoll" benannt worden sind. 
Abgesehen davon kann man seine Kategorien ja nach belieben benennen.


----------



## Thorsten (28. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Frage an den Techniker.....*

Was sind denn das für Diskussionen hier? 

Hat ein User kein Album angelegt, kann man auch keine Bilder sehen!
Wenn diese vorhanden, - aber nicht sortiert sind, macht es wohl kaum *die* Mühe ein Album zu durchstöbern.....

Man habt ihr Sorgen.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Frage an den Techniker.....*

Hi Joachim,

deine Worte sprechen für sich......

abba wäre es viel Arbeit die Alben so umzustellen, dass als erstes das/die ältesten Bilder angezeigt werden??

Wenn ich dann auf das Teichalbum klicke, sieht jader sofort so fing es an....

Weil meistens kommt doch erst der alte Garten, dann die anfänlichen grabarbeiten usw.  .........

Ich pers. finde das eigentlich schöner

Und wie du ja schon angemerkt hast: der user ist ja immer etwas klick und scroll-faul........

Okay, ich selbst müsste die Bilderserie vom ersten Teich nochmal neu hochladen, aber das wäre bei mir das geringste Problem......

Weiß ja nicht wies bei den anderen aussieht......

habe noch nicht alle Alben durch.............:__ nase:


----------



## Joachim (1. März 2007)

*AW: Frage an den Techniker.....*

Moin Olaf,

die Sortierung der Bilder im Album ist global - dh. wenn du das in den persönlichen Alben so machst, dann wirkt sich das auch auf die öffentlichen Alben aus.
Und ich glaube nicht, das es sinnvoll wäre, dort die ältesten Bilder zuerst zu zeigen 

Ich bin noch am durchschaun des Codes, bin aber zuversichtlich das ich dir/euch wenigstens nen Button einbauen kann, der das Album auf Knopfdruck entsprechend sortiert - und dieser Knopf wäre User friendly, oben zu finden.


----------

